# egg! help!



## erynn (Feb 12, 2005)

Someone please help me! I found a little pigeon egg yesterday, and I don't even know if it's still alive....I did some reading, apparantly it takes 18 days to hatch...but how do i know if it's even alive still? how warm does it need to be? ...i called a local bird sanctuary and the lady there told me i should just throw it away!...but i don't have the heart to unless i knew for sure it wouldn't make it. Someone please help!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi erynn,

thank you for your concern for the egg.
First you should determine if the egg is fertilized. You can do that by checking the egg in a dark room and a candle or flashlight held behind the egg. That way you can see if there is anything in the egg.
Even so, if there is something in the egg, chances are it might not be alive, that depends of how long the egg was outdoors in the cold.

Please let us know what you find, and then we guide you of what to do further.

Reti


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thank you Erynn for taking in the egg.
I'm not an expert at this but I'll do my best to help you out.
First off, is the egg cold or warm (warm in the slitest)??
To see if there is a chick in there you go to a dark room and if the egg is 5 days or older you may see something under a bright light (flashlight).
If there is something there you can put the egg in a box, lined with something soft, under a bright light.
More people will come and help you out.
Good Luck and Thank You.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

reti is giving you a good example by checking under the light that is what i do and yes it does take 18 days to hatch . u need to put it under the light and if you see a big black spot it is fertilized good luck!!


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

and dont trow it away wait and see what happens in 18 days on the 18th day u should see that the egg is cracked a bit


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

send me an email and tell me how it is going


----------

